# windsor windows



## alexmunson (Jan 15, 2009)

Anybody know about windsor windows?


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.windsorwindows.com/ thats about all I know


----------



## CAE1 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Windsor Windows*

I have used these types of windows many times. I purchased them through FE Wheaton in obviously Wheaton Il. THe windows have an extruded exterior rather than a roll form like you would see on many production wood window these days. They are pretty nice windows and can be custom ordered to any size and width, for retro fit. The only problem is the assembly at the plant. THe guides were crooked, the latches constantly need adjustment. A good mid cost window. The obvious no problem alternative is Marvin. I have used HURD, Lincoln, Eagle, Pella and they all pale in comparison to Marvin.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Sooner Pesek (Jan 31, 2009)

CAE1 said:


> I have used these types of windows many times. I purchased them through FE Wheaton in obviously Wheaton Il. THe windows have an extruded exterior rather than a roll form like you would see on many production wood window these days. They are pretty nice windows and can be custom ordered to any size and width, for retro fit. The only problem is the assembly at the plant. THe guides were crooked, the latches constantly need adjustment. A good mid cost window. The obvious no problem alternative is Marvin.* I have used HURD, Lincoln, Eagle, Pella and they all pale in comparison to Marvin.*
> :thumbsup:


I would agree with that.
It's hard to find Hurd products around here because of the Heat Mirror issue years back.

Windsor will custom fit any of their lines,
Next Dimension-vinyl , Metal clad , or Wood exterior.

I have the Next Dimension vinyl double-hungs in my own house, put them in about 5 years ago. They have performed as well as expected and I'm happy with them.
However, if I was to do it over I would have used Andersen, as they are the best window available---IMO.

As with the other companies, Windsor also offers the insert replacement units which I remember to be very reasonably priced.

Hope this helps out some,
Roger


----------

